

We are not time travellers - yread
http://www.behance.net/gallery/ALT1977-WE-ARE-NOT-TIME-TRAVELERS/545221

======
goodside
Prior discussion from two weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1443873>

